# Help bidding subdivision snow removal



## Johnjoneslawn (Oct 7, 2017)

Wondering how you guys typically bid subdivisions for snow removal. Both seasonal prices and per time. These are the streets in the subs. Also, how to you bid on spreading salt?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

By using square footage and calculating by production rates


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

TCLA said:


> By using square footage and calculating by production rates


What Jim said, plus salt would be sold on the rate it can be applied as well as the amount that would be applied.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

As they stated above. Fixed costs x Time + acceptable profit margin = Rates

That’s per push
Seasonal, estimate number of pushes


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Plus we’ve had like 2 or 3 threads on this topic specifically in the last few weeks. There is a search function on this site that will provide you with hours of reading on any topic you can think of. Read all that, then you can narrow your questions down to more specific things that you still need help with.


----------



## Johnjoneslawn (Oct 7, 2017)

Johnjoneslawn said:


> Wondering how you guys typically bid subdivisions for snow removal. Both seasonal prices and per time. These are the streets in the subs. Also, how to you bid on spreading salt?
> 
> Thank you in advance,





Johnjoneslawn said:


> Wondering how you guys typically bid subdivisions for snow removal. Both seasonal prices and per time. These are the streets in the subs. Also, how to you bid on spreading salt?
> 
> Thank you in advance,


Here is a layout of what I am needed help quoting. Per season and per push. Thank you so much guys for the help.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Sawboy gave you the formula. We cant help beyond that. We have no idea what your fixed costs are. So we have no way of helping with numbers.

If you need help figuring out how long it will take we can help if you let us know what their expected service level is, and how long the roads are. That drawing is not to scale so it doesnt help. Also are sidewalks included in the service level?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a little chuckle that you basically ignored the advice already given. There's only so much we can do...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm guessing three miles of road. Per your post, your only asking about the roads, no drives,?


----------



## Johnjoneslawn (Oct 7, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm guessing three miles of road. Per your post, your only asking about the roads, no drives,?


just under 4 miles of road. Yes just the roads. thanks,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How wide, what ya using,? My guess is $300.00 a pop.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I would plan on 1 hour for the roads, plus 10 min each for each apron, and 15 min for each cul de sack. So 2 hours most likely per push.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I use to plow a subdiv with aboot 3miles of road that was 24' wide, at 4-6" I charged $125/mile and it'd take 1hr 55min to plow and deal with 5 cul-de-sacs using a Boss 8.2 DXT with wings.


----------

